# Has anyone had a dog with Chondrosarcoma ?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! 16! So sorry he has been dx'd with a tumor that is inoperatable....... can't offer any knowledge, just my heartfelt sympathy. I am aware that it is a type of bone cancer that produces hard masses, is that how you found it ? As a lump? Will there just be pain management or are you going to try some kind of possible treatment?
I ask because your sharing will help educated us!...Hope your baby isn't in pain......


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my!! Wow almost 16. So sorry, and just want you to know we're thinking about you and Nick. 
Hope Nick isn't in pain. I wish Nick is staying comfortable, and I'm sure he's got lots of love going on there.
I know Nicks in good hands with you. You're a great mom! Kisses to all of you.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind email ! I will be happy to share this journey with all of you. Hopefully no one will ever need to know about it but I always want to know all I can about what my kids have.

I noticed a very small lump in the middle of Nick's forehead just before Christmas. He had an appointment with his eye surgeon in early January. By then it was the size of a golf ball.... I knew it was something I had never had before. Because of Nick's age and the place where the tumor is we jointly decided to let nature take it's course. 

Although Nick is blind we see his eye surgeon every few weeks trying to save the remaining eye. The tumor has grown to about the size of a tennis ball and now covers most of the right half of his head. 

He takes pain meds and we added a med to keep his stomach settled a couple of weeks ago. He is also on an eye med 3xa day. I knew at some point he would have an ulcer. My primary vet has helped me to provide hospice care for all of my seniors and I already have fluids here for when I need them. We will see his surgeon again on April 17.

So we take it day by day....we well do a biopsy on the tumor after Nick leaves us to be sure that the diagnosis is right. 

For now Nick has a wonderful life... Thanks to better living through chemistry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Susan, Nick is not in pain . He eats,sleeps,pees,poops and repeats. He is a very content old guy. 

It has just hit me this week where this journey is going. I have traveled this road so many times and I always forget how painful it is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Suzanne Clothier described it as being handed a ticket to grief, knowing that you would have to travel that road soon, but not just yet. I hope you have some time yet with Nick to prepare yourself - and I am sure your courage in sharing his progression will help someone facing the same thing in the future.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, pandj, I am sorry to hear about Nick. I am glad he's had such a long life. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

So sorry that dear Nick has developed this,it's so hard to watch them isn't it. He sounds a lovely dog who just seems to have accepted his problems and is getting on with life,dogs are amazing like that aren't they. You sound a very experienced owner who will know when the time is right to help your little boy on his way,much love to him,and you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Nick. It is shocking to hear just how fast that tumor has grown. This is a painful road to travel. I am glad Nick is not in pain. I know you are treasuring the time you have together.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, the things you learn when you join a forum. I'd not heard of this before, so looked it up a bit.

I'm really so very sorry that you are going through this, but it sounds as if Nick has the best parent he could possibly have to help him at the end of his amazingly long life. His longevity is no doubt due to the fabulous care he has had, and you know he's going to have the best, gentlest passing when the time comes - and may it be later rather than sooner.

Sincere best wishes from us
xx


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree except that I find that I grieve along the way. The hardest part for me with this part of my dogs lives is when they become picky eaters. It is so frustrating trying to get them to eat. 

I know that when the body starts to shut down they do not feel hunger after some point. But it is so hard to not to make a big deal about it.

The second hardest part for me is knowing that when they go on serious pain meds that their personality will change. Nick was a happy, talkative boy. As his meds have increased he has become very quiet and mellow.

Today had been good and tomorrow we are hoping for a day warm enough that can go out and wonder in the grass and sit in thesun with Jolie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry this was in reference to the wonderful quote about the ticket to grief. Thanks to everyone for your kindness.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just wanted you to know that I will be thinking of you and Nick and praying for strength and peace for you. You have done a spectacular job with him so far and I know you will continue to be a strong source of comfort and joy to him. 

Thinking of you both as you face this journey.

Blessings


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Update on Nick...Today we had an appointment with his Eye Doctor. It will be our last. The skull tumor has grown into the cavity of his missing eye. I noticed a few weeks ago that the side of his body that the tumor is on is much larger and very hard. I knew that he had another tumor. The Vet confirmed today that it is either in his spleen or liver. So we just keep up the eye meds as we have been doing for the rest of his life.

Today has been very hard. It is one thing to know in your heart what is going on but today to have it confirmed by two Vets made it a huge reality for me.

Nick now only eats Roasted chicken and occasionally a taste of two of baby chicken. He has lost at least a pound. He continues to be pain free with his current dosage of pain meds. He walks around several times a day and loves to go out when the weather is fair. He has loose stools so I spend a lot of time changing his bedding and cleaning him up. He sleeps sound and peacefully. 

Jolie is being a very good little sister and spends most evenings chewing her bully sticks next to him. Occasionally he picks one up and licks it for awhile.

So we are living in the moment and giving Nick a happy and peaceful life for as long as we can. I will continue to past about our journey.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

BorderKelpie I as sorry to be so long on thanking you for your kind reply and good thoughts. I really appreciate your message!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this! It is so hard! We are amazed that Pablo is still with us, though we know his time is limited. 

He is in the best place, with his person. 

May his journey continue to be pain free, and may you find the strength you'll need. 

Again, I am so sorry!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a few :grouphug: To You and Nick...................Bless You both.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I know this will not make it any easier, but, I think it is awesome that Nick is living a grand old dog's life.... Doing the things dogs love best.... Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, walking and sleeping. You can't ask for anything better than his knowing he's loved through the care you are giving him. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry you and Nick are going through this - I'm glad he has you to take such good care of him.

It sounds like Nick's tumor grew really fast. My Tika has a slow growing chondrosarcoma in her hock joint. The tumor itself can't be removed so she is having her leg amputated next week - right now her lungs look clear so we are hopeful that the cancer hasn't spread.

I hope you have lots of sunny days so you and Nick can sit outside and enjoy the sunshine and smells. 
Hugs for you and Nick :hug: :hug-left::dog:


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Nick. Kudos to you for taking such very good care of him.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It's so sad reading of Nick and Tika's struggles. I know they take comfort knowing they are being loved and cared for by their Angles on earth. I am glad they have such loving caregivers to help them and love them. 

I hope you both can take some comfort knowing that what you are doing for them is a beautiful and heartfelt gift. 

Many Blessings.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope that the time you have now with Nick is filled with sunshine and peace and the small sounds of a contented dog, that pain never intrudes, and that when he tells you the day has come for the last and kindest gift you have many happy memories to comfort you. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your very kind replies...I like to read them when I am having a bad day. Nick continues to enjoy his life and we are greatful for every day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

elem8886 you and Tika are in my thoughts every day! Thank you for sharing what kind of tumor that Tika has . Both of you are in my prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry for you and Nick , you will be in my prayers. Thanks for sharing your experience with us . I am afraid I will be going thru a similar experience with my sons great dane soon. He has multiple lipomas and so far they are not interfereing with his getting around and eating and urinating but they are getting larger and he is not a good candiate for surgery. ((Hugs)) for you both.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind wishes! I am so sorry that your son's dog is not well. I know how hard it is to to watch our beloved dogs grow old and start their journey away from us. You are in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Update on Nick... 

Nick is hanging in there! He is eating better and has gained back a little weight. He sleeps, eats, pees, and poops. Ocassionally he takes a walk up and down the hall. He still loves his grass and sunshine time !

The original tumor is still growing but not as fast as it was. The secondary tumor seems to be growing slowly. He can still smell and hear well ...that means that the tumor is growing outside for now.

His meds remain the same . We have seen his wonderful regular Vet and we have enough of a powerful pain med to get us through one night if we need it.

A friend sent me a wonderful animal hospice site. It is Spirits In Transition. It is written by a Holistic Vet . There is alot of useful information there. I find it a great place to visit on the bad days.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Nick went to the Rainbow Bridge on Sunday !

My brave little guy had a wonderful normal day on Saturday. Sunday he woke up about 7am in alot of pain. Gave him very large dose of emergency pain med and it helped a little but I knew it was time. My Vets were both out of town so they could not come to the house. We took him to the clinic. 

He left life the way he lived it. Our adored Peter Pan surrounded by his family and his beloved Dog Nanny. He slipped away peacefully. Checking his records we discovered that he would have been 17 on July 20. 

We were so lucky to have had this little one in our lives since he was 16 weeks old! Our hearts and our home have a huge empty space so I have applied to Carolina poodle Rescue. The best way that I can think of to honor Nick's life is to give our love to another little boy in need.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you lost your little boy! How lucky he was to have you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so sorry. 

I do believe he will be honored that you are planning on sharing his love with someone in need. 
It's a beautiful way to remember him.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks so much NoraO ! We miss him so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks BorderKelpie! We just received a call from CPR...we are going to pick up Jolie's new little brother tomorrow. He is 4year old Toy Patti Poodle. I will start a new thread when we have settled in. Your kind words and support have meant so much to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

All I can say is how sorry I am. No matter how long they live, it is never enough! Hang in there!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks N2 , you are so right ! At least I had plenty of time to get used to the idea that he would leaving us. We had a lot of talks those last four months....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

